# Non-Piranha POTM December



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1








Fahaka Puffer - _Tetraodon lineatus _

Option 2








Catfish

Option 3








Salmon

Option 4








Cat

Option 5








Cat "Selma"

Option 6








Male Black Convict - _Archocentrus nigrofasciatus_

Option 7








chef - tongue out

Option 8








"babies" Rattus Norvegicus Genetically hairless


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice puffer. has my vote


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

#3 awsome hookjaw


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

puffer
dixon


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Puffer got my vote. How big is that thing ?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea that puffer is awesome! It looks huge in the pic could be decieving thou


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

fahaka puffers get big...well if you consider 8" big they get big.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Who ever owns picture number 6 give me a pm. I want those rocks you have in your tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet what a variety


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Who ever owns picture number 6 give me a pm. I want those rocks you have in your tank.










I totally agree. The puffer is a great pic, but I still voted for the con pic due the incredible decor


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Lahot said:


> fahaka puffers get big...well if you consider 8" big they get big.


 Fahakas can reach up to 20 inch plus...that one is over 12 inch and it is less then a year old


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Olson said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > fahaka puffers get big...well if you consider 8" big they get big.
> ...


 damn, make me want a fish I can't find even more! Thanks for the correction


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

what's with all the cats ???? YUK!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice pic of the puffer!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Lahot said:


> damn, make me want a fish I can't find even more! Thanks for the correction


 sorry,they are a great fish to have







love mine


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 24, 2003)

puffer... beautiful fish!







it big huh...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that puffer rocks.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> what's with all the cats ???? YUK!!!!


























fish rule!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

vlahos said:


> nice puffer. has my vote


----------

